# calling all Bentyl users...



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hello all...long time since I've posted here. I've been having some flare-ups of my IBS-D, and rather than take Immodium on a daily basis, I went to my doc and he prescribed 10 mg of Bentyl, to be used as needed. Anyone recently used this that can give me some heads-up? I appreciate it!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi thereI take Merbentyl but in 20mg doses 3 times a day. i have been taking it since last june and it really helped. i didnt get any side effects from it that i can remember but it did take a wk or two to start working


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hmmm...what is the difference between Bentyl and Merbentyl? Glad to hear that it's working for you!


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

i take bentyl 3 times a day, and im sorry to say that it does ZIPPO for me. I hope you have better luck with it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

I used Bentyl for a short period of time.I still keep some on hand.Doseage was one every 6 hours as needed. It worked great for me for about 6 months and seems like it lost it's effect of controlling the spams. Not sure maybe my body is use to it.


----------



## Mom2One (Aug 25, 2003)

Bentyl made me feel really loopy. I switched to Levsin and that works much better for me, plus it doesn't give me any side effects.


----------



## godj88 (Mar 2, 2004)

I take it!







I just opened a thread on the IBS-D board. I didn't know this place existed. I love my "blue pills"! They make IBS more tolerable. I also take Immodium. They do make me very tired but besides that I love em!


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Reporting back..Bentyl is just not cutting it for me. It seems to make me dry-mouthed and loopy in the head. Plus, it doesn't seem reliable. It seemed to work okay yesterday, no major D issues, but today, when I took it before dinner, I still had D afterwards. I think I'm giving up on this and just taking Immodium Advanced until I get to my GI doc.


----------



## sum1tryingtogetby (Feb 11, 2004)

makes me loopy i am hoping it goes awayonly been 1 week


----------



## angeleyes1216 (May 5, 2004)

i have ibs-c does anyone take anything that helps them?? i take zelnorm and levsin but i dont know how much they actually work any suggestion??


----------



## gutsgonewild (Jun 27, 2004)

I was prescribed Bentyl and Toradol to be taken together and all I can say is never again! I was so sick, vomitting, high fever and chills and still had diarrhea and pain on top of it all.


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

I take Bentyl but never heard of Toradol...what is that?Maybe the two should not be taken together...Bentyl is pretty strong they say.I take Bentyl & Immodium going on 6 years now but like so many of you here it just does not seem to be controlling it for me now...and has always been iffy. But I wonder if the Bentyl is the problem. Do any of you people use it as needed? I mean I cannot take it continuosly but have to ease up on it a bit to be able to go then after I go it jsut wants to keep on coming ..over a period of hours later. There does not seem to be a "happy medium" with these meds. I am wondering if another would work better...Like Levsin. And what is the difference between Levsin, Levbid & NuLev?I'm gtting desperate here to get things back udner control again.thanks for any help from anyoneJudy


----------



## gutsgonewild (Jun 27, 2004)

Judy, the Toradol is a NSAID that was prescribed for my inflamation and pain and the doc said to take the bentyl with the toradol. When I called the doc and told him the severe reactions I was having, I was advised to stop both and will not go back to either of them. So far nothing prescribed me has helped, only hurt me. The only thing that stops the diarrhea and pain for me are narcotics and we all know how willing the docs are to keep you on those for extended periods. LOL







So, now I am on the supplement rollercoaster with fingers crossed.


----------



## kyymee (Jan 21, 2004)

I took Bentyl for two years...at first it worked but I think I started to become "immune" to it. I was taking it every 6 hours. I was extremely dry mouthed...I would wake up in the morning feeling like I had swallowed a desert. After awhile...it really didn't work for me. I am now taking Lotronex 1 each day...it works great. HOpe this helps....Kim


----------



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2004)

I have bentyl to take as needed, but (and this is going to sound sooo stupid), I don't know when to take it! I'm IBS-A, and I take immodium for D flare-ups, and I was told to take Bentyl for spasms, or pain. I've had horrible pain all week, but it's from gas, not spasms. When do you guys take the Bentyl?


----------

